# Panetta:  US Reaching the "End of Our Patience" with Pakistan



## Marauder06 (Jun 8, 2012)

http://www.csmonitor.com/World/Asia...s-testing-limits-of-US-patience-with-Pakistan



> Defense Secretary Leon Panetta​, paying a brief visit to the Afghan capital, said Thursday that the​United States​ was reaching "the limit of our patience" with neighboring ​Pakistan​'s sheltering of insurgents who cross the border to attack Western troops and Afghans alike.​


 
I think I've heard something like that before, from the CJCS, the SECSTATE, the President...

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...ss-plans-for-troop-drawdown-even-as-violence/




> Lawmakers from both parties have been urging the State Department to designate the Haqqani network a foreign terrorist organization.​​​


​​That's a good idea!  Since they ARE a foreign terrorist organization and always have been.  Wait, what?  You mean he haven't ALREADY done this?  How long have we been fighting these people?  How long have they been killing people on both sides of the AFPAK border?  Who is holding one of our Soldiers hostage at this very minute?  The HQN.  Good thing they aren't terrorists though, that might make them REALLY scary.  ​​I think I know what the problem is here, though.  The HQN is so in bed with Pakistan, that the minute you write "Haqqani Network" on the list of terror groups, you have to write "Pakistan" beside it as on the list of state sponsors.  Can't have that!  But at least we're doing something about it, like making more empty public threats, and witholding $33 million out of the BILLION DOLLARS of free money we promised them.  A billion dollars... nothing like providing the enemy with the money to kill your troops and undermine your national interests overseas.  ​​I will be SO glad when we get this sorted and we're not beholden to Pakistan anymore.​


----------



## pardus (Jun 8, 2012)

Hahahaha. "Now listen Pakistan, after I give you this huge wad of cash I expect you to play nice!"

"Fuck off American dog"

"OK, glad we got that sorted out, here is your money"

FUCK Pakistan! We don't need them, we just need some of their territory. India needs to become A LOT closer of an Ally IMO.


----------



## Scotth (Jun 8, 2012)

Unfortunately nothing will change until the troop draw down is complete and we no longer need Pakistan to resupply the troops that stay in theatre.


----------



## Chopstick (Jun 8, 2012)

FWIW Chopstick reached the end of patience with Pakistan a long time and a bajillion dollars ago.


----------



## Brill (Jun 8, 2012)

Follow arms deals with India.  It's the new old Coke. 

http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/06/06/us-usa-india-defence-idUSBRE8550MO20120606

http://articles.economictimes.india...gistics-support-agreement-security-memorandum

http://articles.timesofindia.indiat...military-ties-defence-ties-military-exercises


----------



## AWP (Jun 8, 2012)

I <3 Pakistan.


----------



## pardus (Jun 8, 2012)

I was chatting with a rather amenable chap from the Afghani Taliban the other other night, even he was saying Pakistan sucks...


----------



## Brill (Jun 8, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> I <3 Pakistan.


 
You do realize that "<3" nowadays means "balls deep"?  That curry will make you go blind man.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 8, 2012)

lindy said:


> Follow arms deals with India. It's the new old Coke.
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/06/06/us-usa-india-defence-idUSBRE8550MO20120606
> 
> ...


 
New old Coke?

Indian arms deals aren't really a good indicator of, well, anything really. They're still clinging to their neutral stance so they'll buy from everyone (except China, ha).


----------



## Brill (Jun 8, 2012)

SpitfireV said:


> New old Coke?
> 
> Indian arms deals aren't really a good indicator of, well, anything really. They're still clinging to their neutral stance so they'll buy from everyone (except China, ha).


 
Most of their stuff is Soviet and the new stuff will be US manufactured...if Congress approves it.  Just as long as Pakistan gets pissed off, that's the main thing.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 8, 2012)

Nope, they've got all sorts of stuff coming in from all over, France, the UK, RF, bit of American stuff, Israel. Like I said, they still don't want to pick someone to dance with. New stuff, too.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 9, 2012)

Chopstick said:


> FWIW Chopstick reached the end of patience with Pakistan a long time and a bajillion dollars ago.


 
So newt them, already.  You have the technology; use the techniques of your trade!


----------



## Chopstick (Jun 9, 2012)

policemedic said:


> So newt them, already. You have the technology; use the techniques of your trade!


Oh I showed them.  I wont buy their shirts!


----------



## Etype (Jun 9, 2012)

I don't think Pakistan really gives a shit about Sec Panetta's words.  They've been influencing our foreign policy for the last 10 years at least.

Ban Ki-Moon recently said something like (paraphrased),"What more do we have to _say _to Syria to get them to listen to us? How much stronger do our _words _have to be?" If you have kids, you may know about first time obedience. You say something one time, and the kids listen- or they get the business, nothing is repeated without repercussions. Apparently the US civilian leadership and the UN leadership were not good parents.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 10, 2012)

Last 30, with a gap.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 10, 2012)

Etype said:


> I don't think Pakistan really gives a shit about Sec Panetta's words. They've been influencing our foreign policy for the last 10 years at least.
> 
> Ban Ki-Moon recently said something like (paraphrased),"What more do we have to _say _to Syria to get them to listen to us? How much stronger do our _words _have to be?" If you have kids, you may know about first time obedience. You say something one time, and the kids listen- or they get the business, nothing is repeated without repercussions. Apparently the US civilian leadership and the UN leadership were not good parents.


 
You've hit upon the crux of the matter.  These people actually think words matter.  To someone who doesn't mind killing helpless innocents, words are meaningless.  The only thing they understand is resolute action, and this is something of which the UN is incapable.


----------



## AWP (Jun 10, 2012)

Spit's right. Once the Soviets rolled across the border in '79, PK has pulled our strings in the region.


----------



## pardus (Jun 10, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> Spit's right. Once the Soviets rolled across the border in '79, PK has pulled our strings in the region.


 
As awesome as it was to fuck up the Soviet Unoin which I beleive was evil and needed destroying (should have done that in '45 but thats another topic), I think it would have been more prudent on our part to allow the Soviets to control A'stan, then slyly give them the wink to take Pak as well. We could have eliminated the threat of a nuclear armed Pak releasing a nuke to the fundi's, bolstered India, and I could be deployed there with hot Indian girls, a karma sutra and hippie beads. Far out man.


----------

